# Drexler To Present Olajuwon At Hall



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON - Former Houston Rockets star Hakeem Olajuwon will have a familiar person by his side when he is inducted into the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame on Friday.
> 
> Olajuwon has asked Clyde Drexler to be his presenter - a task that involves simply standing by his side during the induction.
> 
> ...


http://www.themonitor.com/sports/houston_16729___article.html/drexler_olajuwon.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This will be a special day and I'm looking forward to it.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats to Hakeem & good on him for choosing Clyde

PS: Just out of curiosity who presented Clyde when he got his HOF?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*The Painted Area: Hakeem and Ewing Enter the Hall*



> *Inspired by the collection of Julius Erving stories unearthed by 20 Second Timeout, here's a brief selection of stories on the two great centers through the years from the SI Vault:*
> 
> *June 13, 1994: Together Again**, by Phil Taylor*
> *Two old rivals, Knick Patrick Ewing and Rocket Hakeem Olajuwon, meet in the Finals to duel for the title both have longed to win.
> ...


----------

